# DIY co2



## GhostShrimpBoo (Mar 8, 2009)

redza said:


> the tubing trough the cap : the ebay guy punched a small hole with a nail and used a pair or pliers to pull the tube through the little hole, this makes a perfect seal without using glue or stuff...


IF you're lucky, it will create a perfect seal.

I use a recipe similar to that too and have found that it works pretty well for 2-3 weeks. The only thing I add to that recipe is an equal part (to yeast) of baking soda. It works a little better IME.

Good luck. You'll be pricing out pressurized units before you know it. I've only been using DIY CO2 for a few months and I already want to upgrade. This hobby is way too interesting.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

GhostShrimpBoo said:


> This hobby is way too interesting.


yeah, youve got that right. ive had a perfect seal.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

hello?


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

redza said:


> hello?


If you are wondering why there are no replies to this thread and why it hasnt been stickied it it is because this is one of about 10^23 threads covering the same thing. Sorry.:icon_cry:


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

oh.. right. nah its okay. but i think this is the best way to make co2 at home.
cause ive been trough a millions bottles. and it last for a month


----------



## max23 (Feb 27, 2008)

i made one that lasted 2 months alot of algae


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I doubt that a yeast mixture lasted 2 months, unless you had a very large batch of sugar water and used the tiniest bit of yeast to start off the colony. Mixtures that last more than 3 weeks already sound too good to be true (especially if people claim they had strong/consistent CO2 during the entire time).

In the end, you will realize that pressurized CO2 is much cheaper in the long run, and saves you the hassle of mixing up new sugar batches on a regular basis. In addition, pressurized is really the only way to go for larger tanks.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

what happenes when it finishes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As the yeast colony starts to die off, the CO2 production will diminish, and eventually stop. You should be replacing the DIY mixture before CO2 production has a chance to diminish significantly.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry, but im talking about pressurized co2, what happens when it finishes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't understand your question. When a CO2 tank finishes, then you take it to a store (i.e. where you bought it from, or failing that, a welding or fire extinguisher store), and they will refill it for you.

Are you referring to "end of tank dump?" If so, a quality needle valve will prevent this from occurring.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

This is really old news, but the description is good. The only thing I would have to add is that soda bottles are a tad safer because they are designed to resist CO2 pressure. 

Another thing: It seems like these pictures are not yours, so you should give credit to the websites that host them.


----------



## GhostShrimpBoo (Mar 8, 2009)

redza said:


> sticky if you can
> iif you dont have a check valve,
> you can make your own.
> using smaller bottles
> ...


 
I don't know if you wrote that or not but I don't think that is entirely true. I think it is used more as a gas separator and/or poor man's bubble counter. Most people use it so the yeast mixture doesn't flow into the tank. I don't think it's a substitute for a check valve. Every CO2 setup, DIY or pressurized, should have a check valve(s).


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, the small bottle is used to ensure that no yeast gunk gets into the tank (for some reason this doesn't always work). Some people also fill it with water so as to use it as a bubble counter. I'm not quite sure why you'd need one on a DIY setup though.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> ... bubble counter. I'm not quite sure why you'd need one on a DIY setup though.


I used one to let me know when to change the mix, when the bubbles were less than 15/min I knew that I needed to change the mix that night. I also used the counter to evaluate the effectiveness of different mixes, by counting the bubble rate and comparing it to the results of previous recipes.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

airborne_r6 said:


> I used one to let me know when to change the mix, when the bubbles were less than 15/min I knew that I needed to change the mix that night. I also used the counter to evaluate the effectiveness of different mixes, by counting the bubble rate and comparing it to the results of previous recipes.


hes got a point there,
well, it wasnt my pictures, i just found them on ebay, sorry for that,
if this thread causes quite a stir, you can delete it if you guys want to.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*that what-cha-ma-dingy inside the aquarium*

I have a question, could I use an airstone instead of that what-cha-ma-dingy inside the aquarium? (defuser I think).


----------



## GhostShrimpBoo (Mar 8, 2009)

No, you cannot use an airstone to diffuse co2. The bubbles it creates are too large and will float to the surface and pop, defeating the purpose of injecting co2 into the water column.

You don't have to use a diffuser though. You can use a co2 reactor - either internal or external. I'm currently using the Red Sea co2 Reactor 500 on my 10 gallon. There are pros and cons of using a diffuser vs a reactor. 

If you're interested in getting a DIY co2 setup working and don't have a diffuser or regulator, try the chopstick method. It isn't going to be as good as a diffuser but it will be better than an airstone. Search for "chopstick diffuser" on this forum and on Google and you should find something. I used this method temporarily after I broke my glass diffuser. Although it wasn't nearly as effecient as the diffuser, it did get me by for a week or so. Good luck.


----------



## toughtimes (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey I know it's not the best Idea, But I want to supplement until I can get a regulater and needle valve. How many jugs of solution should I use for a 90 gallon?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

toughtimes said:


> Hey I know it's not the best Idea, But I want to supplement until I can get a regulater and needle valve. How many jugs of solution should I use for a 90 gallon?


3- 5g jugs. People run 2-3 2L DIY setups on 20g tanks to even come close to stable. For what it will cost to set this up consider a milwaukee regulator, used co2 tank and a cheap Diffuser and drop checker from ebay. you could probably get everything setup for around $130-150 if you look hard enough.

Craig


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

2cups= how much grams ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

asimkhatri said:


> 2cups= how much grams ?


Depends on the type of sugar you're using, and how packed it is, etc.

In general, DIY CO2 is a rough estimate anyway, so just grab a mug and measure out two cups.


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

I've read where some people turn their co2 off at night. If you are using a DIY set up, how is that possible?


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

Steez said:


> I've read where some people turn their co2 off at night. If you are using a DIY set up, how is that possible?


There are a couple different ways to do this with DIY co2. You can use an airstone on a timer to turn on when your lights go off to de-gas the co2 from the tank, or if you want to get crazy with it, you can use an airline splitter with a solenoid. One end of the splitter would be run into the tank as normal. The other would run from the splitter, through the solenoid, with an open airline on the end. During the day, the solenoid is closed and the co2 is directed into the tank. At night, the solenoid is open, and the gas just goes right out the open airline.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Steez,

You can't with diy because if anything restricts flow, pressure will build up and probably blow sticky, smelly yeast juice all over the place.

With pressurized, you can close an electric valve (soleniod) to block co2 flow. The solenoid is turned off or blocked with a timer or ph controller. This is done to save co2 gas from being released when the lights are off or when co2 concentration gets to high in the aquarium.


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a real nice regulator that I sold on ebay about 2 months ago. I used it for indoor tropical bonsai. I sure wish I had it back. I still have a partial tank of co2. Now thats just plain ole bad timing now that I want to do planted tanks....geez


----------



## Miss Jinkx (Aug 6, 2009)

hbosman said:


> Steez,
> 
> You can't with diy because if anything restricts flow, pressure will build up and probably blow sticky, smelly yeast juice all over the place.



I have been taking the diffuser out of the tank at night, and place it in a open container of tank water.. The next day I pop it back in the tank.. Is there are problem with doing this?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Miss Jinkx said:


> I have been taking the diffuser out of the tank at night, and place it in a open container of tank water.. The next day I pop it back in the tank.. Is there are problem with doing this?


Not at all.

For less work, you could just leave the diffuser in the tank, and have an air pump (on a timer) come on when your lights go off. It will help degas the CO2, and is less work.


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> For less work, you could just leave the diffuser in the tank, and have an air pump (on a timer) come on when your lights go off. It will help degas the CO2, and is less work.


So...You do not want to have air pumping into the tank when you are diffusing Co2 except at night? How bout a no Co2 set up wit an airpump on 24-7? Is that ok for low tech?


----------

